# Latvian Embassy, Chorley - Jan 2014



## LivHW (Jan 5, 2014)

As part of my photography course a unit of 'found objects' came up, my tutor mentioned urban exploration as an idea - so why not give it a go (i've been interested in it for quite a while but didn't have a clue how to go about it).

I couldn't find that much history about the place really, so if anyone has any it would be appreciated.

Seems like at the time it was quite a nice place. I just could not understand the house at all, multiple kitchens, a LOT of bathrooms and bedrooms that lead to more bedrooms. It just doesn't seem to fit together properly. 
The decor is weird too, semi-modern in some places (to say it closed a few years ago) and very old fashioned in others. 

I apologise for the lighting, i visited a bit late in the day. the natural light was disappearing after about 10 minutes - should have known really. Amateurs hey


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 5, 2014)

That looks good and I cant knock the photos as they are very good, I like the different styles of stairs with the wooden one the best.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great first report and pics!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2014)

Very odd place. Welcome to the site.


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice One, Thanks.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Bravo! What a cracking first post! I hope mine is as good (when I can get mobile again, that is.)


----------



## King Al (Jan 5, 2014)

Some very strange features in that place! Good Stuff LivHW, welcome to Derelict Places


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought that was quite tasteful inside and they did like their curvy staircases,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL at your tutor suggesting urbex. Nice shots. Quite surprised to see as I thought this place was sealed now


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 5, 2014)

that pool picture is sweet! anyone go for a dip?


----------



## LivHW (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!



Mr Sam said:


> that pool picture is sweet! anyone go for a dip?



Haha! You can't see anything below an inch of water, absolutely vile!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 6, 2014)

Hiya Liv... we did this place a few weeks back and I was of the same mind set as you - it's a strange layout and also rather cheesy. I got the distinct impression it was a fairly modern farm house with a detached barn to which bits have just been added willy-nilly over the years. 

Did you notice the appalling quality of the building work in the mezzanine flat you access from the snooker room? I'd say this place is Jerry-building incarnate!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 6, 2014)

Great report you covered it well, we never went into the stables, a guy came purporting to be secca but we didn't pay him much heed, did you have a go on the TARZAN swing ? , none of us mustered up the bravado at the time.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 6, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> Hiya Liv... we did this place a few weeks back and I was of the same mind set as you - it's a strange layout and also rather cheesy. I got the distinct impression it was a fairly modern farm house with a detached barn to which bits have just been added willy-nilly over the years.
> 
> Did you notice the appalling quality of the building work in the mezzanine flat you access from the snooker room? I'd say this place is Jerry-building incarnate!



This property was owned by a certain Howard J Pym who managed to fiddle a honorary consulship for Latvia around 2000 and is thus correctly described as a Consulate. Described variously as an international businessman, or UK company director (all seem to have folded), much of what you research now seems to be centred on Sierra Leone and the very iffy diamond trade - the so called blood diamonds - the stories were somewhat different in 2008. Looking him up on the 'Patriotic Vanguard' site - the news portal for Sierra Leone - leaves a nasty taste in ones mouth. As for Pemberton House Farm, he obviously disregarded all planning criteria and did go about extending willy nilly! Plans are afoot to build a large rehab centre for the less fortunate members of our society on the site - which surprise, surprise, the privileged citizens of Chorley are objecting to vociferously.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 7, 2014)

Bit random having an embassy in Chorley! Was wondering how you got in as it looked quite new, then I scrolled down lol.

Good first post and well done on you (being a student) for getting out there and getting stuck in, instead of coming on the forums and asking for a free ride like a lot of students do.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 7, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Plans are afoot to build a large rehab centre for the less fortunate members of our society on the site - which surprise, surprise, the privileged citizens of Chorley are objecting to vociferously.



Very concise history there buddy. We'd come to similar conclusions though we had no inkling of the potential dodgy diamonds angle. We did hear mention of his organising a charity collection of toys for kids in Sierra Leone (or maybe it was another African country, I can't just remember) but it's unclear what, if anything, positive ever came of it. It's odd too that there are a lot of broken toys in several places throughout the whole area, many trodden on or clearly not at their best in many a year. 

The final word on the Re-hab centre as I understand it is that the plans have been declined. So it's all down to who has a cool mill to buy the house now.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 7, 2014)

Derelict-UK said:


> Bit random having an embassy in Chorley!



It was actually never a consulate. It was the home of the guy who was paid by Latvia to be their Honorary Consul in the north of England. In other words, to do business stuff, PR and the like on behalf of Latvia - sort of "Our man in the north" but without the flat caps...


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2014)

If his honorary consul position came with a Latvian diplomatic passport then he would have been able to move dodgy gemstones around the world with impunity. Very cushy number, if wholly unethical and immoral.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 7, 2014)

Is a bit weird, a bit like a mountain lodge house. Nice report!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 7, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> It was actually never a consulate. It was the home of the guy who was paid by Latvia to be their Honorary Consul in the north of England.



Presume you meant 'Embassy' here? The official Latvian web site of the period clearly states Pemberton Farm as a consulate.

Krela - I can see some form of diplomatic 'travel' being the carrot, if not the stick, here. That Sierra Leone news portal I mentioned had certainly latched onto the 'diplomatic' angle.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Jan 13, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> That looks good and I cant knock the photos as they are very good, I like the different styles of stairs with the wooden one the best.



Let's hope that do get officially re-used elsewhere before they get too dry - or worse - get wet rot . . . too damn hard to get tropical hardwood like that now.


----------

